# Suspect, police dog killed in Jacksonville shootout



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Too bad about the dog. 

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news...pect-police-dog-killed20101228,0,312528.story

JACKSONVILLE, Fla. (AP) — A robbery suspect was shot and killed during a gunbattle that also claimed the life of a police dog.

Police say the suspect stole a car in a dollar store parking lot and evaded police for a half hour Monday night before crashing the vehicle.

The suspect ran as a police helicopter tracked him. The K9, named Sarge, was let off the leash to pinpoint the suspect's location.

That's when shots were fired. Police say they aren't sure if the suspect shot Sarge or if the dog was caught in the gunfire exchange.

Jacksonville Police Chief John Hartley credited Sarge for keeping the officers safe.

The suspect's name has not been released. Police continue to look for a second suspect.

Three officers were placed on administrative leave pending an internal investigation.<SCRIPT type=text/javascript> var afterLoginLocation = 'newsletters'; var defaultLocation = $('articlePromoLink').href; var wasClicked = false; if (!!window.carnival) { new memberNav( '#articlePromoLink', function() { //user is logged in if(!!afterLoginLocation && afterLoginLocation != '' && afterLoginLocation != 'default'){ $('articlePromoLink').onclick = function(){ carnival.utils.listener.fire('_carnival_'+afterLoginLocation); wasClicked = true; return false; } } }, function(){ //user is not logged in if(!!afterLoginLocation && afterLoginLocation != ''){ $('articlePromoLink').onclick = function(){ carnival.modal.popit(location.protocol+'//'+carnival.configuration('currentDomain')+'/'+signon.folder+'/site/registration/modal.signon'); wasClicked = true; carnival.user.afterLogin( function(){ if(!!afterLoginLocation && afterLoginLocation != '' && afterLoginLocation != 'default'){ carnival.utils.listener.fire('_carnival_'+afterLoginLocation); } else if(wasClicked){ window.location = defaultLocation; } } ); return false; } }//if } ).writeNav(); }//if</SCRIPT> <!-- sphereit end --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>textSize()</SCRIPT>


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

It is too bad about the dog. K9 deployment is an ever evolving situation. You just can't predict how they will turn out. Sounds like the dog did exactly as he was trained to do.

dFrost


----------



## James Bowen (Nov 16, 2010)

More info on K9 PSD Sarge

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/K9-PSD-Sarge-Memorial/178289385527670


----------

